# Saw Blade recommendation for Laminate Flooring



## bowbender6 (Feb 6, 2011)

I the next year I will be putting down 1500-2000 sq-ft of laminate flooring. I have a 12" Miter and 10" table saw. Any recommendations on blades. I am more concerned with blade life. I have carbide blades with 60-92 teeth .I thought I read somewhere that they made a special blade for laminate that the teeth are different. I can use the blades I have but probably that much flooring (Mohawk they said was hard on blade) i can save my trim blades and get a special one for laminate. Any thoughts appreciated.
thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Laminate flooring will ruin a blade in seconds----save your good ones for the trim.

All cuts are hidden by trim so cut quality is not terribly important.

Use a medium quality (read cheap ish) blade----I like to use a cutting box and a Skill Saw--but if you don't mind forking out for a couple of 12" blades then use the chop saw.

Wear goggles when cutting---those chips are very nasty --Good luck---Mike---


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)

personally, I would use 1 good blade on the table saw and invest the balance on a laminate cutter. Alot less mess/dust and no running to and from the worksite to the saw (creating laminate dust around your installation area is worse than drywall dust!). DON'T FORGET THE KNEE PADS!


----------



## bowbender6 (Feb 6, 2011)

Which laminate cutter?i have tried the one with a small saw bladeat home depot, and I have seen the one that has a big blade,i think both are around $50


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

bowbender6 said:


> I the next year I will be putting down 1500-2000 sq-ft of laminate flooring. I have a 12" Miter and 10" table saw. Any recommendations on blades. I am more concerned with blade life. I have carbide blades with 60-92 teeth .I thought I read somewhere that they made a special blade for laminate that the teeth are different. I can use the blades I have but probably that much flooring (Mohawk they said was hard on blade) i can save my trim blades and get a special one for laminate. Any thoughts appreciated.
> thanks


Check this web site and you can get so pointer's. http://www.carpentry-tips-and-tricks.com/Cutting-laminate-flooring.html


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry Bobender,
I meant a particular tool that operates similar to a paper cutter. No power source, no rotating blades. you can buy different models for 250.00 and up or rent them from bldg supply stores, rent-alls etc. It will cut your work and subsequent clean-up in half. I've used the 'EZ-13 Shear' cutter but there's probably cheaper knock-offs out there. good luck.


----------



## bowbender6 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are the ones I have seen. About 400 sq/ft of the laminate is 12" tiles


http://www.homedepot.com/$0---$30/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ/Ntt-laminate%2520cutter/searchNav-true/h_d2/Navigation?keyword=laminate+cutter&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&omni=%2525240%252520-%252520%25252430


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought my guys the ez shear 9 #109. below is a link with the picture of it. The 12" tiles would take an overly expensive cutter for your job and i'd probably just use a small table saw for those pieces ( you'll want the table saw for your finall cuts anyway)


http://www.bullettools.com/ProductD...gonomic-Tapping-Block-Bucket-angle-guide.aspx

hope this helps....the other ones you saw may work fine, just showing what we use.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

If the flooring isn't too wide you can save blade life by cutting the planks vertical against the fence on the chop saw. Laying it flat and cutting will dull the blade in no time.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

When I was doing laminate flooring I used a 12" chop with an 80 tooth carbide blade. I tracked the blade wear and consumption for a time. On average the blade was shot after every 240 square feet of installation. A 10" table saw blade 60 tooth would last for several jobs.


----------



## bowbender6 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I will try a cheap portable table saw - Found one at Menards for $100. I may still end up buying a Bullet EZ shear. But i still have to rip the planks.

I think I will use cheap carbide 7 1/4" blades. I can get a 10 pack 24 tooth for $40. Or should I spend $5-6 and get some 40 tooth. will more teeth last longer?

Thanks all for the tips


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)

more teeth, better cut


----------



## Wahiawan (Nov 13, 2008)

There's a youtube video of a guy "ripping" a laminate plank with the paper cutter style laminate cutter. Really, no alum oxide dust.


----------

